

Best way to publish an e-mail address without being attacked by spammers? - solipsist
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4794286/whats-the-best-way-to-present-an-e-mail-address-on-my-website-without-being-atta

======
atgm
[http://superuser.com/questions/235937/does-email-address-
obf...](http://superuser.com/questions/235937/does-email-address-obfuscation-
actually-work/235965#235965)

This is linked in the top-rated comment there and actually shows methods along
with amounts of spam received per method. I was surprised because I usually
use entity replacement and haven't received any spam yet, so I thought it was
safe!

